# Vapresso Target Pro kit, SCREAM and XXX



## Proton (5/8/16)

Hey there all,

I am looking for stock on these 3 in or surrounding PTA area.

thanks


----------



## Lim (6/8/16)

have black target pro kit. but not the other two


----------



## Proton (6/8/16)

Lim said:


> have black target pro kit. but not the other two


Im actually looking for the titanium but whats your price and location?

Sent from my Fire using Tapatalk


----------

